# Errori grafici dopo "cambio utente".

## ciro64

Egregi ... spero non disturbare.

Ho installate sia Gentoo che Funtoo (per poter testare) con xfce4 e KDE 4.x e praticamente analoga configurazione. I drivers sono gli ultimi nvidia presenti in Portage.

In Funtoo il problema ora è risolto (non so ne come ne perchè); in Gentoo persiste. faccio un esempio:

1) Avvio il sistema e mi loggo col mio user

2) Faccio "cambia utente"

3) al termine il secondo utente chiude la sessione.....

4) non sempre ma spesso mi compare una pagina grafica praticamente inusufruibile, tanto da dover andare in tty [1..6] e riavviare /etc/init.d/xdm (il displaymanager è KDM)

In questo modo però vengono persi eventuali lavori in background del primo utente .....  :Sad: 

Come mi devo comportare ?

Segnalare in bugs di Gentoo ?

Grazie per le eventuali delucidazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## kikko

Ciao Ciro

hai provato a vedere se nel log ~/.xsession-errors dei due utenti c'è qualcosa di utile? Inoltre usi OpenRC o systemd? Systemd ha tutto un suo sistema di gestione dei "seat", del quale francamente ignoro il funzionamento, usando OpenRC  :Razz: 

Personalmente l'ultimo problema con KDE che ho avuto (schermo nero col solo puntatore) era dovuto al crash di kdeinit (è successo... ieri  :Confused: ), e si vedeva da dmesg

Fammi sapere se trovi qualcosa

Ciao

Enrico

----------

## ciro64

Grazie kikko ([ot] ti chiami e hai lo stesso soprannone di un mio grandissimo amico  :Very Happy: [/ot])

Grazie dell'intervento.... purtroppo gli errori descritti avvengono "non so se randomicamente" oppure legati a softwares che usano le gtk* in ambiente kde (qt4) nella sessine del I utente (aMule, Kodi per esempio).

Mio sistema è PC Desktop basato su MSI Z87-G43 "gaming" (anche se non "gioco" + cpu Ilntel "Haswell" 4771 @3,5 GHz + nVidia gtx660 con ultimi drivers in portage + 16 GiB RAM "Evo potenza")).

Avendo anche Funtoo (per curiosità e vedere le differenze, ) noto che il problema compare in entrambe.

Devo riuscire a "beccare" quando mi ricompare il problema e quindi vedere i logs.

Per Funtoo ho già creato un tarball con tutti i /var/log; Su Gentoo ancora no.

Uso OpenRC (systemd non mi piace).

come mi ricapita l'errore vedrò di darti informazioni più dettagliate.

Anzi ora "elimino tutti i logs" e così ad ogni sessione nuova in modo da cercare di "restringere "la rosa dei sospetti" ....  ed aver meglio evidenti gli errori, in quanto per il resto Gentoo è sublìme); peccato un errore così "sciocco" "non mi permette di divulgare come vorrei l'ecosistema Gentoo"  :Sad:  )

Grazie 100000 per l'interesse da parte tua  :Smile: 

Ciao kikko  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Scusate doppio post; comunque io penso che suddetti errori avvengano quando vi son in mezzo softwares come amule + kodi (ho appena fatto 10 cambi utente e attivando kodi da solo no error ... ma avviando anche amule ecco l'errore"

Ma non è sempre "identico"  :Neutral: 

http://pastebin.com/3v9PHtVX

(non soffermatevi sulla scheda TV .... mi son dimenticato di mettergli il firmware appropriato in /lib/firmware .... ma non dipende da quello l'errore ....

----------

## kikko

Ciao Ciro

ora che accenni alle GTK, mi viene in mente una cosa: forse l'avrai già visto, ma ho forse questo può essere collegato al tuo caso

Ciao

----------

## ciro64

Caro kikko .... mi vien da piangere quasi ... insomma ho provato col laptop di mi babbo (che è un vecchio portatile con AMD 64x2 @1,9 GHz e drivers "radeon" (open source") e anche mettendo kodi + amule ... il cambio utenti avviene regolare .....

Mi sta venendo un'idea: potrei provare a togliere nel mio PC la scheda nVidia ed usare la Intel integrata nel die della mia cpu) ......

Così da restringere ancor più la "rosa dei sospetti" .....

Perchè con nvidia-drivers ma anche i "nouveau" ottengo errori.

non ora che è tardi ... però proverò .... e Vi farò sapere ....

Grazie comunque  :Smile:  You're very kind  :Smile: 

Vedo se domani o dopo risco a dar feedbacks utili ....  :Smile: 

Anche per i links .... non sono nelle 3 situazioni ..... devo anche "spulciare" nei bug reports riguardo Gentoo + Kde per vedere" ... come ho tempo lo faccio perchè per il resto è un orologio svizzero .... e mi spiace che vi sia un inconveniene così "apparentemente" banale rispetto tante altre cose in quanto se uso sessione singola ci faccio girare l'impossibile e non ho mai avuto un crash  :Razz: 

----------

## ciro64

E nuovamente scusate doppio post ..... sempre facendo esperimenti con i drivers nvidia ho provato a disabilitare la "local USE flag uvm".

Rimembro che in una non lontana installazione di Fedora , nei kmod-nvidia non veniva installato questo modulo (in *too chiamato /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia-uvm.ko

).Però essendo un utente boinc questo serve per far si che boinc possa usare la gpu per i calcoli).

Accidenti .... mi sa che non è di semplice soluzione (almeno per la mia piccola mente) questo problema.

Grazie e Buona Notte (le 02:00) ...  :Neutral: 

PS: prima di "togliere nvidia videocard farò diversi esperimenti per vedere se dipende da questo modulo o meno (però strano.... in quanto vien caricato se per esempio attivo boinc; invece vien caricato il kms-module "di default" e non "runtime" .... vedi altro thread).

Bye!

Non volendo dormire .... Ti posto il risultato del dmesg dopo ultimo crash (uvm non credo sia responsabile a sto punto):

```

[ 5975.279868] nvidia-uvm: Loaded the UVM driver in lite mode, major device number 239

[ 5996.287688] nvidia-uvm: Unloaded the UVM driver in lite mode

[ 6008.816709] snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC1D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 18

[ 6063.482902] nvidia-modeset: Freed GPU:0 (GPU-da0edd0e-9bb0-26db-cafe-55755ae8c63f) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[ 6069.713195] nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-da0edd0e-9bb0-26db-cafe-55755ae8c63f) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

[ 6069.798712] snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC1D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 9

```

Provo a ricompilare nvidia-drivers disabilitando la use "kms".

Vi dirò ....

edit: disabilitando kms .... schermata "nera"  :Sad: 

Non so che "pesci prendere" ... 

Grazie per qualsiasi consiglio.

----------

## ciro64

Hehe ... ho tolto la scheda nvidia ed ho fatto numerosi esperimenti usando la scheda incorporata nel  "die" della mia cpu Intel.

Lo scambio-utenti avviene in modo più rapido e al 99% senza errori (lascio sempre un margine di dubbio.

Ora rimetterò la nVidia ; aiutatemi a capire come procedere ... se inviare un bug report a nvida o cos'altro fare

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## kikko

Ciao

direi che è la scheda NVIDIA, a 'sto punto...  :Very Happy: 

a parte la plètora di bug aperti, ho una domanda: hai i seguito la wiki sia per gli nvidia-drivers che per i driver nouveau, anche per passare da uno all'altro?

----------

## ciro64

Si ho letto il wiki; però non uso i nouveau (ovvero uso o uno o l'altro a seconda della macchina cui metto mano.

Attualmente in kernel ho disabilitato i nouveau; e sulle precompilate usavo aggiungere il nomodeset alla riga di kernel e blacklistare i nouveau.

Comunque dipende dalle "macchine" cui metto mano ... se han videocards vecchie, allora posso usare i nouveau; altrimenti mi sembra uno spreco ... in quanto anche se creano un po' di "rogne" ultimamente" le performances son decisamente superiori con i drivers propietari.

Su un laptop provai l'optimus usando "bumblebee" con successo.

Comunque Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

da utente boinc ... ti dico che installando drivers >352.63 , non avevo a disposizione la voce "nvidia" per

opencl (eselect opencl)

ed adirittura opengl (eselect opengl , qui solo xorg-x11   :Shocked:  , senza server X installato)

questo sui "muletti" , mentre sul pc principale non ho mai avuto problemi (qui X c'è)

Sul muletto (No X-Server) :

```
[U] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]96.43.23-r1(0/96)^msd [M]173.14.39-r1(0/173)^msd 304.131(0/304)^msd ~304.131-r1(0/304)^msd ~304.131-r4(0/304)^md 340.93-r1(0/340)^msd 340.96(0/340)^msd ~340.96-r5(0/340)^md 346.96-r1(0/346)^msd ~346.96-r6(0/346)^md 352.63(0/352)^msd ~352.79(0/352)^msd ~352.79-r4(0/352)^md ~355.00.27(0/355.00)^fmd 355.11-r2(0/355)^msd ~355.11-r4(0/355)^md 358.16-r1(0/358)^msd (~)358.16-r5(0/358)^md ~361.28(0/361)^msd (~)361.28-r2(0/361)^md {+X acpi compat custom-cflags +driver gtk gtk2 gtk3 +kms multilib pax_kernel static-libs (+)tools uvm KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  352.63^msd(21:42:54 07/03/2016)(acpi multilib uvm -X -gtk2 -gtk3 -pax_kernel -tools KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/ http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx

     Description:         NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver

```

```
 eselect opencl list

Available OpenCL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

```

Sul principale (con X-server)

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  {M}96.43.23-r1(0/96)^msd {M}173.14.39-r1(0/173)^msd 304.131(0/304)^msd ~304.131-r1(0/304)^msd ~304.131-r4(0/304)^md 340.93-r1(0/340)^msd{tbz2} 340.96(0/340)^msd ~340.96-r5(0/340)^md 346.96-r1(0/346)^msd ~346.96-r6(0/346)^md 352.63(0/352)^msd{tbz2} ~352.79(0/352)^msd ~352.79-r4(0/352)^md ~355.00.27(0/355.00)^fmd 355.11-r2(0/355)^msd{tbz2} ~355.11-r4(0/355)^md 358.16-r1(0/358)^msd{tbz2} ~358.16-r5(0/358)^md ~361.28(0/361)^msd (~)361.28-r2(0/361)^md{tbz2} {+X acpi compat custom-cflags +driver gtk gtk2 gtk3 +kms multilib pax_kernel static-libs (+)tools uvm KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  361.28-r2^md{tbz2}(12:30:23 17/02/2016)(X acpi driver gtk3 kms multilib tools uvm -compat -pax_kernel -static-libs KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/ http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx

     Description:         NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver

```

```
gentoo-10 portage # eselect opencl list

Available OpenCL implementations:

  [1]   intel

  [2]   mesa

  [3]   nvidia *

```

il modulo uvm , in linea di massima ti serve anche se la scheda video non supporta l'Uvm (come le prime 750-750ti) ... e non mi sono sbattutoa scoprire il perchè

non potendo linkare le librerie opencl nemmeno folding mi funzionava per la GPU

sono alla ricerca di una risposta (e di un rimedio) ... senza fretta   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ciro64

Ciao Sabayonino e grazie .....

Però se sei in difficoltà tu .... mumble mumble non sarà semplice dare una mano _`_

Empiricamente magari provare a "resettare Portage" ? (mv /usr/portage /usr/portage_old && emerge-webrsync) ?

posso postare il mio make.conf

```

$ cat /etc/make.conf 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -march=native"

ABI_X86="64 32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

USE="icu jit gtk3 sdl X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl adns afs aim ao apm atm \

     audiofile bash-completion bcmath bidi opencl blas bluetooth \

     bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdb cdda cddb xvmc cdparanoia cdr cgi \

     nvidia vdpau clamav cracklib crypt css ctype cups \

     curlwrappers custom-cflags cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dga djvu dri dts dv dvb \

     dvdr encode exif fam fastcgi ffmpeg fftw filecaps flac \

     flatfile fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip gif \

     gimp git glut gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl \

     gsm gstreamer guile gzip hddtemp iconv icq idn ieee1394 \

     imagemagick imap imlib inifile inotify iodbc ios ipod jack java \

     javascript jbig jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact ladspa \

     lame lapack lash ldap libass libav libcaca libedit libffi \

     libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad \

     maildir matroska mbox mikmod milter mime mmap mms mng modplug \

     motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mtp musepack \

     musicbrainz netcdf pcre pda pdf perl php pie plasma plotutils \

     policykit portaudio posix postscript ppds python qdbm qmail-spp \

     raw readline recode rss sasl scanner cdpau semantic-desktop \

     sharedmem shorten simplexml sip smartcard smp sndfile soap speex \

     spell ssl subversion svg syslog szip tcpd theora threads \

     tidy tiff timidity tk tcl truetype udev udisks unicode upower \

     usb v4l vala vcd vnc vorbis wavpack wddx wifi wxwidgets x264 \

     xattr xcb xcomposite xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xmlrpc xmp \

     xmpp xscreensaver xv xvid zlib networkmanager qt3support qt4 \

     video opengl ogg tools acpi libcanberra vlc gtk2 gtk webkit \

     alsa pulseaudio pic fax fuse -gnome -gnome-keyring -qt5 \

     -systemd"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

(lo so ... è non molto ordinato e un po' caotico rispetto ad altri make.conf che ho visto in giro).

I miei nvidia-drivers sono:

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2:0/361::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver gtk3 kms (multilib) static-libs tools uvm -compat -pax_kernel" 86815 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 86965 KiB

```

con 

```

$ uname -a

Linux ci74771ht 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 8 14:08:19 CET 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

e

```

$ grep nvidia /etc/portage/package.use 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers uvm static-libs

```

Non saprei ... se vuoi potrò fare qualche esperimento nella mia "partizione degli esperimenti"  :Smile:  dimmi cosa provare e lo farò (come una specie di ß-testing"  :Smile: 

Grazie degli interventi.

Se posso fare anche io qualcosa ne sarò felice.

(mmh già ho anche da comprendere il modulo nvidia-modeset di cui parlavo in precedente discussione (ma con 0 risposte per ora al quesito)).

Buon Tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

tornando al tuo problema 

il secondo utente è un utente di "test" ? , o ha caratteristiche simili all'utente precedente ?

quanti utenti gestisci ?

quali sono i gruppi di appartenenza dei vari utenti ?

hai provato con un utente di "test" partendo con una configurazione pulita ? (la /home)

[edit] il mio problema invece sembra simile a questo "bug"... se così lo si può chiamare . ma prima di intervenire vorrei provare a capire cos ac'è che non va .

----------

## ciro64

Caro Sabayonino ... grazie  :Smile: 

I 2 utenti son reali in quanto anche mio padre (che è del 1938) preferisce decisamente Gentoo a windows ... giuro  :Very Happy:  e questo mi sembra sia molto significativo .... vuol dire che per un "profano", se apparecchiato decentemente .... il mondo "GNU/Linux ha davvero molto da offrire  :Smile: )

```

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm

lp:x:7:lp,ciro64,vincio

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,ciro64

floppy:x:11:root

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:ciro64,vincio

cdrom:x:19:ciro64,vincio

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,ciro64,vincio

cdrw:x:80:ciro64,vincio

usb:x:85:ciro64,vincio

users:x:100:ciro64,vincio

portage:x:250:portage,ciro64

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

sshd:x:22:

man:x:15:

input:x:249:

ldap:x:439:

messagebus:x:248:

lpadmin:x:106:

mysql:x:60:

polkitd:x:105:

realtime:x:104:

mail:x:12:

postmaster:x:103:

plugdev:x:102:ciro64,vincio

dhcp:x:101:

geoclue:x:999:

ciro64:x:1000:

vincio:x:1001:

games:x:35:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:998:

scanner:x:997:

openct:x:996:pcscd

pcscd:x:995:

kdm:x:994:

nullmail:x:88:

rtkit:x:993:

ntp:x:123:

locate:x:992:

clamav:x:991:

transmission:x:990:

hsqldb:x:989:

boinc:x:988:
```

Per il momento ho 2 utenti; potrei anche aggiungere un "utente guest" sia per chi ha bisogno di usare il PC sia per vedere e sperimentare meglio se ottengo errori anche con la Intel HD4000 integrata nel die e provando a "sovraccaricare con softwares tediosi come amule + boinc" come fosse piccolo bench.

La differenza è che il II utente non fa parte dei gruppi "wheel e portage" (Solo il mio ha in più queste appartenenze). Provo a crearne un altro (Guest con le stesse caratteristiche del II utente, ovvero non farà parte dei gruppi "wheel" e "Portage" che mi pare anche una buona politica riguardo la sicuresza da attacchi esterni. 

Comunque con la Intel vedo che non ottengo gli errori grafici che ottengo con gli nvidia.

----------

